# how to keep horses from crossing cattle guard



## cissysmom (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello everyone. This might be the wrong forum topic, but I live on a cattle ranch and have 15 horses. We have a great 25 acre pasture that is available for horses. A driveway bisects it, and another driveway goes off to the left, to our house. There is a cattle guard between the 25 acre pasture and the adjacent pasture where our house is, designed to allow us to drive to our house while keeping cattle in the 25 acre pasture, but It's no longer used for cattle. Two of my horses have gone from the 25 acre pasture, over the cattle guard to the pasture in front of our house. One mare got her leg stuck and injured her fetlock and coronary band. My stallion easily jumps or walks across it and so far hasn't gotten injured. Basically, I can't use the pasture at this point b/c I'm afraid of injury.

I've seen electric fences and bump gates. Does anyone know of any other ideas? I'm reluctant to use bump gates because I can see them stop working after being bumped over and over by our cars.

Has anyone heard of flags on springs that you can drive over? I have but can't find them on the net.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!!


----------

